

Xbox One re-overtakes PS4 on Amazon bestseller charts in UK - derpenxyne
http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/xbox-one-re-overtakes-ps4-on-amazon-bestseller-charts/0117431

======
epmatsw
I think Microsoft's change has actually made me more likely to purchase the
PS4. Before, the differentiating features of the Xbox One (sharing, cloud
availability, possibly lower new-game pricing) were enabled by the DRM. Now,
the Xbox One is just a more expensive, less powerful PS4 with a management
scheme identical to the 360. Meh.

------
nakedrobot2
IT'S A TRAP!

------
mrcharles
Always check the chain of links... the sourced article is this:

[http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/xbox-one-re-overtakes-
ps4-on-...](http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/xbox-one-re-overtakes-ps4-on-
amazon-bestseller-charts/0117431)

Which simply states that the Xbox One is now above the PS4 in the 'best
sellers' list, which implies little to nothing about total preorders.

